# 5.4 or 5.0



## DevilDog09

So I think I'm gonna sell the 05 6.0 powerstroke, and down size back to an F150. I had an 06 F150 and loved it. I'm looking at 2009 or 2010 F150 with the 5.4 triton or a 2011 with the 5.0 coyote. Here's my question should I avoid the 5.0 being that this was the first year it was in the F150? I've always been told to avoid the first year/generation of any truck due to flaws that haven't been worked out or forseen. I'm leaning towards the 5.4 since it's been tested and tried. Let me know your opinions. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## DallanC

LOL!

Google "5.4 triton blown spark plug". 8) They are known to blow the plugs right out of those aluminum heads.

They make a decent tool / kit to drill, tap and thread in a new seat for the spark plugs. And you can do it with the head on the engine if you fill up the chamber with shaving cream first (to keep the metal shavings from getting too far down into the cylinder).

For the newer model engines. Google up "ford broken off sparkplug" ... better yet, watch some youtube videos on that nightmare. IDK why ford would intentionally design such a cluster$#$% but they did.


-DallanC


----------



## DevilDog09

Oh I'm well aware of the spark plug issues in the triton. That spark problem was resolved after 2008. Like I said I had one prior to my powerstroke. $400 to replace all 8 and was awesome after that! I'm looking at a 2009-10 5.4 or a 2011 5.0


----------



## grizzly

I'd go with the 5.4. They have sold probably well over a million of them between all their models... they have the known spark plug issue but every motor has something. They're a dang good motor with a proven track record. 

The 3.5L EcoBoost has been good too, but there's not nearly as much history on the 5.0 or 6.2 V8s.


----------



## Rspeters

The 5.0 is pretty awesome, but so is the ecoboost. What about searching long and hard for one with the 6.2l gas engine? They did put it in some F150s for a while, and it seems to be one of the most trouble-free heavy duty engines out there. It's the gas engine in the older raptors as well as the '11+ F250/350s.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29

Im on my 3rd F150 and this one is by far my favorite with the 3.5L. I bought mine from a fleet manager who has had about 200 of them go an average of 80k miles and never a problem he says. 
What is your budget? I may be able to put you in touch with the same guy for less than you may expect.


----------



## hondodawg

Have the 3.5 wish I had the 5.0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

I've always been partial to Ford but could not, in good conscience, recommend the 5.4 engine.

They are a pain to maintain, blow spark plugs, and drink more fuel than they return in power.

I know it's not one of your options but I've always preferred their 351windsor engines from the mid-90's. My 2015 with the 3.5 ecoboost is also good so far but has extremely overstated mpg.


----------



## spacinout

Between me, my brother and my dad we have owned 7 F150s (Dad was a Chevy man until they refused to do anything about the paint peeling on the cab of 2 year old Scottsdale back in the late 80's). Four of those trucks were driven over 175k miles before they were traded in. My dad was a truck driver for 30 years, my brother worked as a carpenter since he was 16 (often with my dad) has used his trucks hard working and I was a diesel/heavy equipment mechanic in the Army for years. Here would be our ranking of those motors.

1 - 3.5L Ecoboost, my dad and brother both drive 2014 XLTs 4x4s with that motor and they both love it. The mpgs are lower than advertised but so far it has impressed with towing power. They both average 16-17 mpg in the city (3.55 and 3.31 gears) Try to use premium gas or mid-grade at the least. It starts to knock with $hitty gas. If you drive a truck with this motor you need to make sure you get it into the dealer and get the ECM reflashed with the latest updates. Most of the issues with this motor are related to ignition/timing issues that can be resolved new programming. Also, you're driving something with turbos, don't be stupid with it. Take care of your motor, change the oil, don't dump random "intake cleaners" down the intake.

2- 5.0 Coyote I drive a 2013 with this motor, my dad and brother have both driven it and were impressed. It has more power than the 5.4 and runs well on every type of gas I've put in it. When I had factory tires on it I could get 21 mpg on the highway (3.55 gears) Put larger tires on it now and I've never gotten over 19 on the highway since (stock tires are LIGHT to help increase mpg). I average about 17 in the city. This is my everyday/outdoors truck, I don't tow much with it. 
A light trailer behind this motor isn't even noticeable but if you are towing often and heavier the 3.5 is the way to go. I know a few guys that race and from what they have told me this is a solid motor (one Ford fanboy friend called it bulletproof). When guys push these blocks to the limits typically what they are seeing are oil pump gears failing. Seems that few problems arise when they are in trucks.

3. 5.4L Triton - Solid motor, decent power, older technology. Guzzled gas but have known a lot of guys that have put 200k+ miles on them without an issue. Along with the spark plug issue they had common problems with timing chain tensioners and a very common problem with cam phasers. The cam phasers weren't as big of an issue, they would make for noisy idling and reduced mpg but supposedly they could keep running for a nearly indefinite period of time without issues. My dad and brother both had this issue in theirs. Didn't really cause any problems until they went to trade them in and the dealer tried to knock down the value because of it.

4.6L Same as the 5.4 just with less power and an even more noisy phaser issue.


----------



## DallanC

My dads 2016 Kings Ranch edition had the back window fall out on a bump and it hit packout on the head in the back seat. :grin: lolz... brand new truck. He had all kinds of issues with it, going down the freeway the computer would throw it in some kind of "safe mode" where it would just idle. Took months for the Ford techs to figure it out, they replaced computers, sensors... it ended up being a bad throttle body

His 2017 seems fairly problem free.


-DallanC


----------



## hondodawg

DallanC said:


> My dads 2016 Kings Ranch edition had the back window fall out on a bump and it hit packout on the head in the back seat. :grin: lolz... brand new truck. He had all kinds of issues with it, going down the freeway the computer would throw it in some kind of "safe mode" where it would just idle. Took months for the Ford techs to figure it out, they replaced computers, sensors... it ended up being a bad throttle body
> 
> His 2017 seems fairly problem free.
> 
> -DallanC


Mine had computer issues. Would turn off truck and idle. Ford spent weeks tracking down issue. They found a computer module and a power restraint module that went out. One was covered under warranty and the other was under after market warranty. So glad I bought that warranty. 
FYI I bought mine used from Hunsaker in Soda Springs that comes with warranty forever. 
2014 3.5 6.5ft bed max tow 3:73 gears
15-17mpg 
Pic of Found On Road Dead








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAExpat

Just playing devil's advocate here, why not a Tundra?


----------



## grizzly

CAExpat said:


> Just playing devil's advocate here, why not a Tundra?


Probably because he wants a pickup truck and not a dump truck ;-)


----------



## DevilDog09

CAExpat said:


> Just playing devil's advocate here, why not a Tundra?


Plain and simple I don't like the look of the Tundras. Im pretty partial to the F150. Have had 3 Ford, and none have ever done me wrong inlcuding the dreaded 6.0 which I currently have


----------



## DevilDog09

I know that everyone is loving that 3.5, but I am still weary of it. Id rather stick with a V8. I know those 3.5's arent getting near the mpg that Ford is claiming. Anyone had any real issues with the 5.0 yet?


----------



## Critter

Has anyone ever gotten the mileage that any of the manufactures claim that you can get with them? I have always gotten less than what is on the sticker.


----------



## Rspeters

hondodawg said:


> Mine had computer issues. Would turn off truck and idle. Ford spent weeks tracking down issue. They found a computer module and a power restraint module that went out. One was covered under warranty and the other was under after market warranty. So glad I bought that warranty.
> FYI I bought mine used from Hunsaker in Soda Springs that comes with warranty forever.
> 2014 3.5 6.5ft bed max tow 3:73 gears
> 15-17mpg
> Pic of Found On Road Dead
> View attachment 110514
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did that Warranty Forever treat you? I bought my truck from the same place, but I'm not sure how much I trust that warranty. Either way, I'm doing all I can to maintain the truck so the warranty does cover any issues.


----------



## hondodawg

Rspeters said:


> How did that Warranty Forever treat you? I bought my truck from the same place, but I'm not sure how much I trust that warranty. Either way, I'm doing all I can to maintain the truck so the warranty does cover any issues.


No issues. I didn't use Hunsaker to repair it. Used Larry miller Ford in sandy. I gave the service writer my copy of warranty he called and made a claim. When my truck was done all I had to pay was the $100 deductible and a new second key (lost it) to reprogram the truck an extra $125(Don't lose your spare key)

I'm glad I was pressured into buying the electrical warranty. It paid for itself on that one repair

I forgot to add. what is the biggest pain is getting a pre authorized before any thing done. I change my oil every 5000 miles with synthetic and they always remind me I can go up to 10000 miles per oil change which is nuts IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29

I would definitely avoid the first year of anything...just had a customer's Colorado Duramax blow the engine due to leaking injector at 20,000 miles. GM wanted the whole thing boxed up as is to inspect...

Have you driven an ecoboost? just like buying a rifle there is nothing like giving her a good fondilization. Give it a try and you wont be missing much from the powerstroke as long as you keep the weights within reason.


----------



## middlefork

Huge29 said:


> Have you driven an ecoboost? just like buying a rifle there is nothing like giving her a good fondilization. Give it a try and you wont be missing much from the powerstroke as long as you keep the weights within reason.


This! Coming from a previous Cummins owner.


----------



## bow_dude

A little late on this one... I have always been a Ford guy. Went to Dodge in 09 with a 5.6 or something liter engine. Now have 158,000 miles and it is going strong. Been a great 1/2 ton truck. Bought a new 16 Ford F150 with the V6 Ecoboost a year ago. The Ford runs circles around the dodge, takes off like a rocket and gets great gas milage. I keep the Dodge for work and use the Ford for my personal use. Took the Ford to Oregon in September for a vacation. Bed was full of camping gear. Pushing a headwind all the way, the average mileage was 19 mpg. Coming home, I had a tail wind, averaged 26 MPG until I got to Utah and hit the headwind again when the milage dropped off. Pulled my trailer last fall with the UTV to Kanab. Averaged 20 MPG coming and going. Empty bed just running freeway speeds I average between 22 and 24 MPG. Around town, 19 to 21. Can't say enough about the Ecoboost engine on the F150. Have a friend who also owns one and pulls his 18 ft trailer up Parley's canyon with no problems and said he can hit 80 MPH if he wants to. Extremely powerful engine for a small V6.


----------



## KineKilla

I'm not sure how you are getting those MPG's but I am super envious!

My 2015 Ecoboost only gets about 12-13 MPG when towing the ATV's or Boat and no better than 15 in the city if I drive like Miss Daisy is in the back seat. I have since started using the Sport mode way more often because it's more fun to drive and it only decreases my mileage to about 14.5.

Mine has a 6" lift and 325's but still....huge difference in MPG from the numbers you stated.


----------



## DallanC

KineKilla said:


> I'm not sure how you are getting those MPG's but I am super envious!


My thinking too. My dad has had the '15, '16 and now '17 ecoboost F150 fords. He had never come close to that kind of mileage.

-DallanC


----------



## hondodawg

I️ think ford over promised the ecoboost. Kinda wish I️ held out for the 5.0, but when those turbos kick in my MPG drops and my smile goes up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_dude

Everything is stock, no oversized tires... nothing. Getting away from the stock tires will decrease gas milage every time on any vehicle. These vehicles are tuned to the max at the stock features. The 17 is supposed to get better milage. I run the mid grade gas as well. Currently after filling my tank and resetting the computer at 0, average for this tank after 35 miles is 19.1 mpg. All my driving has been in town, no trips any further than to SL Archery which is about 11 miles round trip. Ya gotta keep your foot out of the carb for sure. I have noticed that the milage will drop when I drive above 75. Maybe I have a freak truck. Anyway, I am really liking the eco boost engine in my F150. Here is a current snap shot of the dash.


----------



## Huge29

I get 15 around town and 20 on highway, average 17. It all depends on how much lead is in your foot, makes a huge difference on how aggressively you drive it. Every time you hear the turbo spool you can feel the wallet getting lighter, but most of the time it is worth it to just blow by everyone towing up a hill...


----------



## NVDuckin

DallanC said:


> LOL!
> 
> Google "5.4 triton blown spark plug". 8) They are known to blow the plugs right out of those aluminum heads.
> 
> They make a decent tool / kit to drill, tap and thread in a new seat for the spark plugs. And you can do it with the head on the engine if you fill up the chamber with shaving cream first (to keep the metal shavings from getting too far down into the cylinder).
> 
> For the newer model engines. Google up "ford broken off sparkplug" ... better yet, watch some youtube videos on that nightmare. IDK why ford would intentionally design such a cluster$#$% but they did.
> 
> -DallanC


I know this is a few months old, but I went through this with my 5.4 F150. It's an absolute nightmare. You need a lot of time and patience (+ the drill and tap set), or you can throw a bunch of money at repair shop and let them deal with it.


----------



## paddler

NVDuckin said:


> I know this is a few months old, but I went through this with my 5.4 F150. It's an absolute nightmare. You need a lot of time and patience (+ the drill and tap set), or you can throw a bunch of money at repair shop and let them deal with it.


I received a notice for a class action lawsuit on my 2008 Expedition with the 5.4. Never did anything about it, sold it a week ago with 142K miles. No issues.

Took delivery on a 2018 Expedition Max a week ago last Friday. Really impressed with it. Driving it pretty easy, trip computer says 21.6MPG. I think the F150s are ~1000# lighter, so that mileage should be better. The Gen 2 EB seems to be a really good motor, 375HP, 470#-ft of torque. Ten speed transmission, aluminum body. I think Ford hit a home run.


----------



## DallanC

Lol @ Ford for cancelling all production of F150s. Feel sorry for the 7500 people laid off though.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

Yep, when you can't get parts to build the trucks with it is hard to build the truck. 

I read about the fire that the manufacture had but didn't read anything about when they will be back into production.


----------



## RandomElk16

Owned a 6.0. I bulletproofed it so no problems in that regard. But man - they are sissies in the cold. My cummins could care less if they get plugged in during winter. No real desire to buy a Ford truck again.

Wife did sucker me into buying her an Explorer last year. Only my second Ford. She loves it. I think SUV's now days are all goofy/soft oversized cars so I am indifferent there. Does what she needs it - we don't ask much out of it.


----------



## paddler

DallanC said:


> Lol @ Ford for cancelling all production of F150s. Feel sorry for the 7500 people laid off though.
> 
> -DallanC


I wouldn't laugh about a fire that suspends production of parts used in the F150. What's funny?


----------



## wyoming2utah

DallanC said:


> Lol @ Ford for cancelling all production of F150s. Feel sorry for the 7500 people laid off though.
> 
> -DallanC


suspending or canceling?


----------



## Critter

Looks like they are getting ready to start up the parts manufacture in the next week or so.

https://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/201...ume-F-150-production-next-week/4441526149414/


----------

